# Silent Auction for IAP!!!



## jtate (Jul 28, 2008)

This is a silent auction for the benefit of IAP's website.  I know they're not fabulous pieces but it's a little something I can do to support our site.

Some of you may remember my request for wood to take with me to the Appalachain Center for Craft for a workshop with Ray Key.  Well, Jon Piper and Dario Octaviano sent me wood, I went to the workshop and, as promised, I made a few pretty things.  I'm auctioning these three items for sale to the highest bidder.  All the funds from the auction will go directly to Jeff, our faithful website administrator.  Buyer pays the actual shipping costs from Brentwood, Tennessee to whereever they are by whatever method they choose.

I'll be taking bids by email on the following items and, at Noon on Friday August 1, the auction will end.    That's Noon - Nashville, Tennessee time.  

Please submit inidivual bids on the item in which you're interested.  I guess it's three auctions for one item each, not one auction for three items.

Here's a link to photos from the workshop:
http://good-times.webshots.com/album/564339352HEpQXm






Here's an initial photo and I'll post more as I get them made.

The initial piece is a mahogany plate (or very shallow bowl).  The second is a walnut bowl made using Ray Key's techniques.  (If you're familiar with his work you know that the foot on this bowl is WAY larger than he likes.)  The final piece is a lidded box from California Olive Wood.  The plate and bowl are finished with mineral oil and wax (as per Ray Key's instructions).  The lidded box is finished with CA. More details (including measurements) will follow:


----------



## jtate (Jul 28, 2008)

mahogany bowl


----------



## jtate (Jul 28, 2008)

walnut bowl


----------



## jtate (Jul 28, 2008)

California Olivewood lidded box


----------



## jtate (Jul 29, 2008)

Dimensions:  
The mahogany bowl has a diamter of 8 1/2 inches and is 1 1/2 inches in height.  
The lidded box in California Olive Wood is 2 5/8 inches in diameter and 3 7/8 inches in height.  
Finally, the Walnut bowl is 3 7/8 inches in diameter and 2 3/8 in height.


----------



## jtate (Jul 29, 2008)

So, any comments on these turnings?   Feedback?


----------



## jtate (Jul 29, 2008)

No comments?


----------



## Jim15 (Jul 29, 2008)

I think the items you made are great. The idea of an auction for IAP is very nice of you.


----------



## THarvey (Jul 29, 2008)

Your items are very nice.  The idea of an auction for IAP is great.

You might have a more disired response if you posted these in the IAP Fundraiser forum.

Thanks.

Tim  :usflag:


----------



## jtate (Jul 29, 2008)

Oh....  

Duh!!!

I'll do a link in the Fundraiser forum.


----------



## jtate (Jul 31, 2008)

If you have any questions about these items write to me at selfobject@comcast.net


----------



## jtate (Jul 31, 2008)

I'll be at the Williamson County Tennessee County Fair in Franklin, Tennessee from Noon till 5:00 this coming Sunday, demonstrating wood-turning.  I'll be using the tools which Ray Key custom ground for me.

Would love to meet some of you!


----------



## jtate (Jul 31, 2008)

Friday at Noon, y'all!  This auction ends!


----------



## ericw95 (Jul 31, 2008)

Do you have a bid update?  Do you have bids on everything?


----------



## jtate (Jul 31, 2008)

No bid update.  It's a silent auction like they do for charity things, so whoever bids the highest amount for an item gets the item.  Remember, it's to benefit the site and Jeff, our fearless leader.  

It's not like eBay where you wait and see what the highest bid is and then bid a little more just before the end of the auction. 

Donate generously and the item you like is kind of the bonus you get for your generosity.

PM me with your bid!


----------



## jtate (Aug 1, 2008)

Okay, folks - three hours and nine minutess left!


----------



## jtate (Aug 1, 2008)

*One Minute and Forty Minutes left*

One Hour and Forty Minutes left!


----------



## jtate (Aug 1, 2008)

Noon!   That's the end!

TWENTY-SEVEN minutes left!


----------

